# Internet "sin compromiso de permanencia"



## keith.uk (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi All, my first post here and I'm looking for some information on getting ADSL installed. There are a couple of providers currently advertising packages "sin compromiso de permanencia", which I take to mean that I can cancel at any time. The problem is I'm finding it almost impossible to get to the fine print. I'd like to know:

1. How and when I can cancel. Can I just send them an e-mail, and the contract will be terminated at the end of the current month, or is there more to it than that?

2. The contract actually consists of two parts: the ADSL and the fixed line. I'd like to know whether the offer applies to both the ADSL and the fixed line. Can I cancel both at any time?

3. Any other traps laid by sneaky advertising?​
If anyone has been down this road and managed to find answers to any of the above questions, I'd be very grateful for anything you can tell me.

The providers I'm looking at are Ono and Vodafone. As a newbie, I can't link to them, but the offers are on their main pages.

Cheers,
Keith


----------



## keith.uk (Dec 21, 2012)

I've done a bit more digging, and I've managed to find a PDF document linked from the Vodafone order page. The last sentence of the extract below seems to be saying that the fixed line is included in the offer, which is good news. I don't quite understand what the first part is saying. If anyone could translate it, that would be great. And I note that the document says that the offer runs until 30 Sep, but I'm assuming they just haven't updated it.

_Condiciones generales 
Sin permanencia. Promoción válida para altas hasta el 30/09/2012. Penalización de 0 euros desde el alta del ADSL sujeta a la devolución de los equipos, y de 150 euros en caso de cancelación de la solicitud del alta, salvo incompatibilidad técnica de prestar el servicio. 

Vodafone ADSL Máxima Velocidad 24,90 /mes (30,12 IVA inc.); Vodafone ADSL 19,9/mes (24,07 IVA inc.); Vodafone ADSL en Cobertura Indirecta 24,9/mes (30,12 IVA inc.). Incluyen: Tarifa plana de 3.000 minutos/mes a fijos nacionales y 350 minutos/ mes a móviles nacionales fines de semana y festivos nacionales, de 0:00h del sábado a 23:59h del domingo y de 0:00h a 23:59h del día festivo nacional, con con tarifa ‘XS Fines de Semana Gratis'. Ambos establecimiento llamada incluido. Internet Móvil (módem USB): Tarifa tras activación del ADSL y una vez consumidos los 3 días gratuitos al mes: 2 /día (2,42 IVA inc) entre 00:00 h y las 23:59 h. Velocidad máxima de hasta 7,2Mbps para consumos inferiores a 1GB/mes, a partir del cual bajará a 128Kbps. No permite el uso de voz sobre IP. En caso P2P la velocidad se verá reducida. Tarifa no válida para acceder a Internet con un teléfono móvil. Tarifa sujeta a las condiciones de uso de Internet Contigo (Modem USB). No incluyen Roaming ni SMS. 

Cuota de línea: 15/mes (18,15 IVA inc.). Sin Permanencia _​
Cheers,
Keith


----------

